# what are your mpg



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

just like the title states, what do you drive (Z-wise) and what are your mpg.

mine 86 n/a gll w/digidash = 22mpg at the moment, was about 28 a few weeks ago


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

28 is typical freeway.
22 is typical in town.


----------

